# ss slinger



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Has any one been in contact with ss slinger have not seen him around lately


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I speak with him. He is around. He has his hands full with a big personal project. Have you tried sending him a pm?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No I just have not seen him on don't even think we have ever talked was hoping nothing bad had happens to him glad he good to go.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

It is nice to see one marine looking out for another. You are a good man Ghost.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Yup he is around and ok. Lost his cell number however when my phone took a plunk in the toilet. If anybody talks to him tell him Quentin from the forum said hi!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76539


*MISSING*



* REWARD IF FOUND*


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey how is everyone? been awhile. Sorry. Thank you for asking about me. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Hey how is everyone? been awhile. Sorry. Thank you for asking about me. Stay safe everyone.


Almost 7 years !


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Almost 7 years !



thanks Marty. I love his forum. I missed it. you still shooting ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> thanks Marty. I love his forum. I missed it. you still shooting ?


Yes


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you everone for checking up on me. Such a great forum. Keep shooting!


----------

